# Fresh blast cycle failed - have same grade blast frozen - what are my chances?



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

We went to blast and were thrilled to get 2 x 4BB blasts, . They transferred one and said it looked great and vitrified the other. Af arrived and this cycle failed - devastated - but I can't help thinking that a same grade blast from the same batch will give the same results. Does anyone have any info/ experience regarding this? I was assured that vitrified blasts thaw very well - but are they worse quality once thawed? x


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Anyone? Had huge row with dh today - he wants our life back to normal and reminded me again that this fet will be our very last go. He is fed up of txt controlling our lives. I would carry on until we got a bfp - but he is paying for it all and it has taken a huge toll on our marriage. I know I should be satisfied with dd - but I so want her to have a brother or sister. So much hangs on our one little frostie x


----------



## k-pie (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi Rachel,

No specific experience, but didn't want to leave you unanswered. Our clinic is currently getting success rates of up to 60% with blast transfers. We've got two frozen - when I asked about our chances the consultant said they have so little data with frozen blasts that they weren't prepared to put figures on it yet 

Good luck x


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Rachel - sending you hugs  

I had one top grade blast transferred on my fresh cycle it resulted in a BFN.  I had 2 blasts transferred with FET (from my failed cycle) which were also top grade one of which resulted in my little girl.  Both of my blasts survived the thaw 1000%.

With my fresh cycle I was healthy etc but I didn't try any therapies as my consultant thought it was a forgone conclusion that I would get pg straight away   so leading up to FET to give it my best chance possible I also did acupuncture and reflexology.

Wishing you lots of luck  

xx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Rachel
My fresh cycle failed (with 2 x grade A, 3-days. One compacting 10 cell and 1 x 8 cell). My RE said my embryos were "absolutely beautiful" and they were all shocked that it didn't work.
I have just had medicated FET and transferred a grade 1.5 and a grade 2, compacting 10 cell and 8 cell (lower grades) and have got a bfp.

I think FET can be easier on the body and lets you build up a new endometrium without having all the stims in your system.

Your chances are very good
A x


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks so much for your reassuring replies. x


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi rachel - 

much the same with me - the "best" 2 (top quality) embryos transferred day 2 of fresh cycle and failed, but now 18 weeks pregnant from the subsequent FET (and apparently worse quality embryo). 

Really good luck

Sue x


----------

